# NTB Drag Set review please



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Anyone that has this set can you please do a review on the set! What do you think? Is the track the same as Tomy? Any issues? Can I add track to make a scale length strip? Looking at getting a set myself but shipping is a killer all the way to NZ. So need to do my homework so to speak!! 

Cheers Dave.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

The starting line and the finish lines work just like a track piece . It can be move easy. The win light stay on for 5 sec then goes off. I dont like that part of the track. Yes the track is just like tomy track.The tree works great and the cars are alsome. You get four cars for 89.95 which is good deal.any ? put it here thanks alot Lendell


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

I would love to, but the wife took mine away and hid it till Chirstmas.  
Dave


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Any way possible to buy this set online from them or someone else?


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Here?*

Looks like they will sell them direct for more $$'s in a couple weeks?

http://www.autoworldstore.com/p-357-preorder-john-force-pro-racing-dragstrip-slot-car-set.aspx

Not sure if their distributors have them yet

http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/distributors.asp


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

We will have the Auto World Drag Set available for purchase online in about 10 to 14 days.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Does someone have the track piece details of the NTB set? I'm curious how the quantities compare to the John Force set (considering the NTB set is really 2 in 1).

The Auto World site lists this as the track that comes in the Force box.
9 - 15" Track Sections
1 - 15" Start Gate*/Terminal Track
1 - 9" End Gate*
1 - 3" Dead Track Section
2 - Track End Caps


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

GTPguy said:


> Does someone have the track piece details of the NTB set? I'm curious how the quantities compare to the John Force set (considering the NTB set is really 2 in 1).
> 
> The Auto World site lists this as the track that comes in the Force box.
> 9 - 15" Track Sections
> ...




My box reads,

15-15" Track sections
1-15"start gate/terminal
1-9"end gate
4-9"curved sections
3-9"straight sections
1- Track cleaning pad
1-power pack
2-Variable speed controllers
2-Super III stock cars
2-4gear "NHRA" Pro stock cars
1-Instruction sheet
1-Track assembly guide
1-Start gate/End gate sticker sheet

Thats everything that comes in the box .


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is whata buddy of mine did to his Pro stock car,and he is also going to lower the body too.


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Is this the same as the John Force set ? There is one set out there with 4 cars ? Does it come with a "scale" 1/4 mile track ?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thunderbolt1 said:


> Is this the same as the John Force set ? There is one set out there with 4 cars ? Does it come with a "scale" 1/4 mile track ?


I think they both have the same track, just different packaging and cars. The other set is called " 2-in-1 Race Track NHRA on the front too. It is not a scale 1/4. Scale would be 20 ft 7.5 inches. Whcih is easy enough to do with Tomy track.


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I think they both have the same track, just different packaging and cars. The other set is called " 2-in-1 Race Track NHRA on the front too. It is not a scale 1/4. Scale would be 20 ft 7.5 inches. Whcih is easy enough to do with Tomy track.


Thank you Joe! Where can I purchase the non John Force one, would you know by chance ?


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Unless something changes when it's released, I don't think they are the same sets.

From the JF website (which has it listed for 129.95) :



> NHRA Pro Drag Racing Set: Includes: John Force and Ashley Force Hood Funny Cars, Eletronice Finish Gate with win indicator, 2 Variable speed controllers, UL approved power pack, Electornic starting gate and 12 ft. of race track. FEATURES: In Track foul light sensors, Scale speeds over 300mph, working LED christmas tree, cars safety stop at end of track and track extends easily for longer racing action.


they must've excluded the word electronic from their spell checker_ :lol:_


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Wheelszk, thanks for the track piece details.

Looks like the NTB set comes with 6 extra 15" staights plus 3- 9". Enough staights to make a 20.25' drag strip with no returns. Seems like a good deal for the same price or less than the Force set. Plus it comes with the two SuperIII cars as a throw-in.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you guys. Very helpful.

Cheers Dave.


----------

